# Would like to see some black widow bows.



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Email Toby. He will send photos of whatever woods you are interested in. Love my black white ebony and gaboon ebony.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Going by there tomorrow. Was just trying to make a decision before I go.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Enjoy. You can't go wrong. Had a cocobolo risers with salted maple limbs that was awesome too. The red contrasted well with the highly figured maple.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Birch burl limbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty bow.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

CLJ, sorry I'm terrible at posting pics on line. I have a PCH III (autumn oak) that my son has commandeered. I can text you a pic if you like but it's common. I think all widows are Beautiful, but you really need to see some in person to appreciate the work and color. If the boys a the shop let you, please post up some pics when you get back. Have fun!


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

CLJ said:


> Pretty bow.


Thanks. I have a Tiger Myrtle limbs with Ziricote riser on order. No red strip just white. Excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure why that posted sideways. That's the crossgrain graybark that I have currently. I love it. The extra limbs I have have red in them. Think I might get all black on the new riser.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

CLJ said:


> View attachment 5488529


Slick looking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Hard not to love Black Widow bows. They are one of America's iconic bow companies and their workmanship is second to none.

Having said that, I'm a *HUGE* fan of ILF so I'll be waiting for them to introduce the ILF version of the PSA.










I can't wait.

KPC


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

GEREP said:


> Hard not to love Black Widow bows. They are one of America's iconic bow companies and their workmanship is second to none.
> 
> Having said that, I'm a *HUGE* fan of ILF so I'll be waiting for them to introduce the ILF version of the PSA.
> 
> ...


Really? Or is this an extension of the "leather wall" tease lol. The PMA is my favorite.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Toby stated on Widow Wall, no to ILF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

This is my PSA. This pic was taken only a couple minutes before I stalked up on a bull Caribou and killed it with a 25yard shot.

Bill


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Yooper-travler said:


> Really? Or is this an extension of the "leather wall" tease lol. The PMA is my favorite.



It was only a tease...until Morrison came out with theirs.

It was only a tease...until TradTech came out with theirs.

It was only a tease...until Dryad came out with theirs.

It was only a tease...until Zipper came out with theirs.

It was only a tease...until Sky came out with theirs.

It was only a tease...until Bigfoot came out with theirs.

It was only a tease...until ______________ came out with theirs. (you fill in the blank)









My gosh man, even the selfbow guys are getting on board.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

I own two ILF risers. If they did I would own 3 lol. They can get on board all they want, it's all good.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Ordered a riser today. Will be 3-4 weeks before it's ready. Enjoyed talking to Roger, Toby, and John as always. Super friendly and very helpful.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

CLJ said:


> Ordered a riser today. Will be 3-4 weeks before it's ready. Enjoyed talking to Roger, Toby, and John as always. Super friendly and very helpful.


What did you end up going with? The PSA?


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes. I ordered a graybark PSA riser all black with just a single red stripe to match the limbs that I have.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Didn't mean to post that twice.


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

New riser will match the spare limb shown above.


----------



## flytru (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey Gerep,
""Hard not to love Black Widow bows. They are one of America's iconic bow companies and their workmanship is second to none.

Having said that, I'm a HUGE fan of ILF so I'll be waiting for them to introduce the ILF version of the PSA.

Click image for larger version. Name: 1-Untitled 4-002.jpg Views: 17 Size: 32.2 KB ID: 5489017""

Like your thinking there Man----I too am a big fan of the PMA and the Uukha limbs-------if only !!!


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet two bows now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

CLJ said:


> New riser will match the spare limb shown above.


Looks good.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Bad photo but all I got on here - PMA Pau Ferro and PSA II with western diamondback skins


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a good looking riser CLJ and different!


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

She came today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice lookin' bow!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely beautiful.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nontypical1 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## nontypical1 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

nontypical1 said:


> View attachment 5562961


That really looks great with the osage.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

CLJ said:


> View attachment 5490073
> View attachment 5490073


Very nice


----------

